# Oak for Brisket?



## john3198 (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok. I'm definately gonna take the plunge and do a brisket next week. All these recent posts on brisket are killing me. Tried one years ago when I first got the vertical Brinkman and had no clue what I was doing - hence it was a disaster. Haven't tried it since. 

However, thanks to this great forum, I am ready to attack this BBQ icon once again. Will do some more homework on the threads between now and then to figure out the details. 

One question - scored a 100 lbs of seasoned red oak today for a few bucks. Will this work for Brisket? Also have some Pecan and of course store bought Hickory and Mesquite. 

What do you guys recommend?


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 19, 2009)

Oak is very good for brisket to me. I consider it just a bit milder than hickory but very close at least to me it is


----------



## rickw (Dec 19, 2009)

Oak goes with just about everything. It's really good with beef.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2009)

Oak is a good wood I hear it lighte then most and is fine if you want just a kiss of the smokey flavor.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Will try it. 

This is stick firewood. I assume I should remove the bark (heard it makes things bitter) before I cut it into chunks. Correct?


----------



## rickw (Dec 19, 2009)

I leave the bark on.


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 19, 2009)

I will be happy to take it off your hands. In CA oak is the preferred wood for smoking


----------



## Dutch (Dec 19, 2009)

I use oak for firing up the Lang and use hickory, cherry, and/or maple for flavor.


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 19, 2009)

I did my first oak brisket last week. I did take off the bark and then cut it into chunks for my UDS but the flavor was great. I liked it better than hickory for the brisket. It had a more creamy/buttery taste to me than hickory if that makes any sense.


----------



## chefmike (Dec 19, 2009)

I smoke everything on oak, as that is the prevalent hardwood around here. I use stick firewood. I cut it into chunks 5ish inches on a miter/chop saw and then split it with a demo claw and hammer. 

It gives a great flavor... very forgiving as well... as I occasionaly have been a flag flying member of the Order Of the White Smoke with my homegrown smoking contraptions!

I think temperature control is key to the brisket, not wood choice. Treat her good over the long haul and she will return the favor. Straight lump hardwood would even impress most.

I even smoked some barley on oak for a batch of stout I am brewing soon...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm with Dutch on this one, I use oak for my heat and add additional wood for flavoring.
Will work great for a brisket but if you have hickory I would add a bit of that for a good deep smoke flavor, brisket is one of those smokes that can really handle and benefit from a good heavy flavored smoke like hickory or mesquite.


----------



## treegje (Dec 19, 2009)

80% of my smoke wood are oak


----------



## redneckchef (Dec 19, 2009)

john oak is a vary good to smoke with just about any food   if u would to like swap some mes. letme now


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 19, 2009)

John, I am a couple of hours north of you in Bryan / College Station.

When I do my briskets I only use Oak and Pecan. After many years of trial and error with different woods, I, my family, and my friends all agreed the oak / pecan combination was the best. Of course this will depend on your personal tastes.

Best of luck to you and if you ever need more wood, let me know, we have a great organization up here that sells wood for a decent price and it is for a good cause


----------



## slick4591 (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree that mixing pecan or hickory with the oak will give the better result.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 21, 2009)

redneck - might be. What do you have to trade? 


Texbbq - thanks. Will porbably look you up early next year. I have to be in Bryan/CS for an antique car tour in April and will probably make some scouting trips prior.


----------



## jjmrascal (Dec 22, 2009)

Agreed!  Oak is my primary wood for the same reason (locally available) and it is the main wood used where I grew up (Lee County, Tx) for the same reasons.  Hard to mess up with it, but not impossible...esp. with brisket.  So that is why ChefMike is right.  Keep the temps low(200*-220*) if you can and use a LITTLE SMOKE OVER A LONG PERIOD of time instead of a lot over a short period.  So depending what you are cooking on, that is why lump charcoal is best with a little wood for light smoke.

It should be noted that I am not of the foiling school so if you do foil, you will not have such oversmoking problems and can probably get away with bit more heat and smoke.  I encourage you to try it both ways as you have time and see what works for you.  Above all remember the main idea of any of this...HAVE FUN!


----------



## capt dan (Dec 22, 2009)

Oak is great for brisket! I use  oak for all smokes as a base wood. It makes great coals( I use a stickburner). Add to it your flavor wood of choice, and your all set.
I cook  packers at 245-260 all the time, and it works just fine, these packers take 8-10 hrs.



after a couple hrs rest, they slice up pretty nicely!





As You can see, these briskets are not dry, even if cooked at 240-260.

Everyone has their prefered way, and no way is the only way, but whatever works best for you,  just keep searchin till you find what suites you and your smoker best.


----------

